# Waaagh Grins Ever growing WiP



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, I've been painting them and mentioning them every now and again, so I thought I'd post up a few pics of Waaagh Grins! and see what everyone thinks.

At the moment some have been painted, the painting in progress is the mega dredd (blog on how I've done it on my sig), with the majority of the other stuff being done sometime previous. At the moment the MD and my blood bowl team is taking up a lot of time, but there's a whopping 9 mini's to go (6 near painted) then its back onto teh Waagh with a vengeance. First up:









The looted wagon. THis was originally painted completely for Dark Angels before I ram-rodded the whole thing with hot needles and a boss pair of wire cutters. Re-painted for the Deffskullz with the right had set of tracks removed and a pair of white walled wheels added on. In the back there are sandbags covering where the read hatch has been blown to bits. 
This was also my first attempt at rust which looked okay. I'll probably repaint it one day, but there's about 500 minis to do before that.

Next up:










The first Ork Vehicle I painted, the mighty battlewagon (missing the front big shoota on the sponson! Dammit!!!). It's surprisingly clean for an ork vehicle, something I noticed when I stood it on the shelf next to the trukk I finished a few months ago. Nice model to paint though. Especially the DS badge I painted inside the cab, unaware that the roof fits over the whole thing. The inside of the cab is totally painted too. My own stupid fault, I didn't read the instructions before painting. THe floor's even scuffed... *sigh* 


The Trukk:










There's another undercoated waiting to go, but then again, there's also about 70 boyz waiting too... Most recent vehicle I painted. Boss model with a heap of detail (think original rhino model, then look at this bad boy). Even has the transmission and gearstick, etc. In better shape than my car. First effort on rust I was proud of  Please note the wing mirrors held in human hands, and the arm tangled in the barbed wire at the front. There's human head dice in the back too.


My Big Mek's Battlewagon (wip):










Had a BW off a mate which had some parts missing, now has the startings of the crane holding up an unfinished bike, and loads of other carp stuck to it (yes the fish). Has a ladder on the other side, and a wooden heroquest door on the back at the moment. Have a whole heap of plastic wriggly tin to go to town on it with, aiming to make a fold out workbench... not sure how yet but thats the idea.

Kommandos:










One of the first units I bought and painted after about a ten year break from 40k. Why kommandos? Because I think Arnie is a dude, and so my Kommando nob is called Aaargh-Knee. A few bits I'd like to do different, but, I have a spare nob to paint up to scratch, and another four kommandos to add to the unit. White dynamite in the gobbos hand is intentional, I haven't found a sherbert dip to paint it as for months (yellow tube with the licourice (sp?!) stick).

Zagstruk and Stormboyz:










Some of my fave models here. Years ago in the freebooterz book (when my mate collected orks and I had Ultramarines (oh shut up before you start ;-)), the stormboyz were just orks with shiny bootz and pressed niforms, and German helmets. So, to keep with the tradition on mini's with no tin lids, I did thir uniforms/jump suits in pea-dot camo, and their rockets in similar colours to the WW2 ME109s. Awesome models. I have a further 5 new ones and 8 old ones to add to them... bah!

Da Boyz:










Okay, the second units I painted. I've tried to break them up by adding different details, one with a Vox (Wox?!?! my gad!!) caster on his back, with the vox op's head on the antenna. The rest have a variety of pants and facepaints to make them all pretty. Sadly shoddy angle makes it look like theres about ten of them. That's a squad of thirty.

The Mega Dredd:










This pain in the ass was shelved for four months after being blown to bits within two rounds in his first battle. My pal choosing targets by their cost to me rather than use on the battlefield. It works, its demoralising seeing 70 quid taken off the table before it's moved 12"... Anyhow, I've been going to town with the rust (in reality it'd be clean... it wouldn't have time to rust), and still needs the kill kannon rusting and then details picking out (see blog for details). Awesome model though, a pain to paint because of the detail, but that's what makes it ace 


Tankbustas:










These are sweet too, although I'll never buy more of these specific mini's as I HATE(!!!!!) the ork Rokkits. They're just dogshit to paint, big fat ass rockets. Rant over. Anyhow, Love the models (bar the shite rokkits) and decided to add a little ode to my Ultras on there. The dude with the Tank Hammer has metal plates down his leg that show parts of the UM badge. I have two old ones to paint and one more squig (and, it appears, the eyes to this one...), then the unit is complete.

Also painted I have warboss, nobz, a few grots (including one in Cons!!!) and their herder, one deffkopta (bloody rokkits!!!) with the pilot wearing a SGT Peppers coat, some of the flash gitz and badrukk ( you may remember... along time ago, when I was building them, before I grew weary and painted something else...).

ANyhow, I was thinking, I'll post up some pics of them tomoz, but, for the future, hows about people choose what I should paint first and I'll write up a list of what's still to be done (and there is a lot)?

Also, if you want any different angles shots just holler and I'll take some snaps on my sand filled camera :-D

Hope you like,

Grins


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

very nice work, very bright but hope to see a lot more of these.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal  They are bright, I prefer them colourful rather than dulled and drab colours. I know they're meant to be grimy and minging, but the colour makes them more interesting to paint ;-)


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

Very well painted, I love Zagstruk and Stormboyz they are very dinamic:biggrin:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Okay, we have some more of the painted stuff so far, after this it's all brush work before each picture!

The Nobz:










Seven from Black Reach and three metal ones which are only undercoated black at the moment.

Badrukk and his Gitz:










So far only four of the Gitz are painted and Badrukk himself. There's a log somewhere (probs about page 40+) on the Gitz themselves as the parts were bought from a few different places, but came together really well.

Warboss Gazdakka:










I was well chuffed with him. The first ork I painted other than the Burzdakka Thrakka (name right, was the old deffskullz warboss) and the ancient box set of thirty plazzy orks years ago. Loved the model though.

Gobbo in Cons:










Just loved him ;-)

Some Gobbos










The small number painted so far. Sadly there's another twenty odd of them lurking around in the carrier. Like these ones so much more than the ones the released years ago where they all had autoguns and the same clobber on. The variety you can get with the different parts is mega. Looking forward to painting one in his burberry cap. That'll be one gobbo I'll be pleased to see die ;-)

'Enri the 'Erder










My first herder, looking swish with his missing finger and shabby clothes. THe squig model is cool though, one of them has been added to a Git ;-)
edit: Just noticed the cat is on that one, I didn't paint her, just shouted and chased her away...

The only problem is, what to paint next for them?

Choices;
Deff Dredd
1 old metal deff dredd (still in bitz)
3 Killa Kans
2 metal killa kans (still in bitz)
runt bot
stompa
big mek with kff
big mek with shokk attack
Wierdboy (needs converting as pieces missing
3 meganobz (one needs converting)
big mek's batlle wagon
boyz (will be painting in tens as a mob of 30 will sink me into a non-painting depression around 70 of them)
grots (same again)
5 x Gitz
7 x burnas
7 x lootas with mek and kmb
13 stormboyz
1 bomb squig
three bikes (need undercoating)
wartrakk (modded)
trukk
half trakk + flakk gun
4 x kommandos
4 x nobz
gobbo zzap gun and crew (unbuilt and unpainted).

Other than the stompa, I'm open to options, that's going to be the crowning turd in my army and he's going last. Any ideas?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice! I really love the looted rhino :victory:. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers for the comments and rep folks, it's much appreciated. Just adding the finishing bits to the MD at the mo, should hopefully have a pic or two of it in a couple of hours


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Final ones for the week probably, got a lot on between now and Sunday, but at least the Dredd is finito! woop woop!

Apols for dodgy lighting!


















Any ideas on what you want to see next just post it up, failing that I'll just start up on something and start logging that 

Grins

p.s. under his feet you can see the BT bill/pallet I use to test the colours and get rid of excess paint ;-) Cheers BT!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

taking a break from the Sanguinor, I've started my burnas:

Undercoated:









DA green base coat:
















Knarloc green drybrush:

















And finally with the Goblin Green and a light scorpion green drybrush:

















Also started on the teeth with the base of each painted beige brown by vajello.

More tomorrow.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Burnas now with a little colour: Teeth are vajellos beige brown I think it was, with the keks being vajello dark blue. Tops in camo green (yes, they may be orks, but mine are uniformed!):





















^ Badly focussed picture of the mek with his kmb.

Anyhow, compared to the way most folk paint orks and what not, I know this looks a lot different, but here's the logic behind it!

I like stuff to be uniformed in someway, so, with each unit there will be a lot of correlation between them. The general tshirt of the Waaagh! is camo green. Why? Because I have lots in a similar colour, and it gives them something to tie in every unit bar the kommandos. The burnas, normal boyz, panzerknackers, etc, even most nobz all have this tshirt. 

The majority will have blue pants of some description. Stripey, chequered, polka dot, even white pants with deffskullz on them or vice versa, white pants with red spots (like dick whittington's bag o' a stick, second picture google image search), or the smart looking cavalry type pants, blue with a red stripe (originally painted on a death jester about twenty years ago).

Boots, like my opinion of boots in real life. Desert boots are fine, but unless you're in a desert, boots should be black. Brown boots look hoop, any other colour is plain wrong.

The exceptions, despite what I said about ten lines up, includes the stormboyz too. But they do still have black boots ;-) Kommandos have 'urban combat' keks on, green camo t-shirts and have their knives/weapons/metallics dry brushed black to represent charcoal on them, to stop the glint. Facepaints are just scorched earth , figures they wouldn't need the green ;-)

Any questions feel free to ask, should have these guys nearly done over the weekend.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

With the completion of the Sanguinor I'll be working on Battlewagon number two. The fully painted (and clean and none rusty) first battlewagon I painted last year is shown on Log for my overall waaaaaaagh, this is just for the special touch while I crack on with the rest of the dudes.

First off, just a few little nick nacks I stuck to the front to start it off when I was watching CSI or some such (don't mock it man!!):









Every good worker has a ladder, and Mek's should be no different. Mounted using the skis off a spare Deff kopta:









Next? Bit of ladder and old hero quest door? What can they possibly be for?:









Aha, the big Mek's desk:









Last but by no means least is the basiccrane mounted on the back of the turret:









Now having seen some grand old green stuffing while looking through the forums, and I'm going to have to greenstuff a load of stuff on this, fingers crossed I can do it justice 

Tonight's plan? Sort out his desk!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking good my friend. Creative and true to the Orks.
I shall keep an eye on this and look forward to any future updates 

+Rep in the mean time

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

looking good Grins! Love the additions thus far! Looking forward to seeing more stuff from your meks workshop!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

One big Mek's bench, complete with parchment for a plan of something (to do with the bike dangling from the back), mug for his cup o tea, quill for writing (because I couldn't fashion a decent pencil, and some bottles from heroquest too (note the paintjob on them. They were painted when heroquest was out... it was meant to be green glass bottles...)









The crane at the back:

























Things I learned while doing these bits:
1) My sculpting/shaping/squashing into shape isn't too hot
2) I think my greenstuff has gone off (as there's solid yellow lumps in it now...)
3) All the gaps are filled around the crane, and I reckon I can paint out any sculpting dodginess to an extent ;-)

At the moment there's a killa kan circular saw mounted just below the left hand sponson window bit, with any luck that should look okay when I view it in the morning. Failing that I'll rinse and repeat.

So far I'm confident I can paint some shape onto the slightly atrocious green stuffing though. If there's one thing I've always found myself good at, it's bodging...

Cheers 

edit: Also, what I'm aiming to do here is, rather than having the two boyz with the big shootas out the window, I'm having them mounted on the sides somehow, with the top part of an ork head built into them, like automated, but automated by some poor unfortunate who didn't wake up in time and lost his body from the nose down!

As well as that I've got some plastic wriggly tin to make the shelter over the window (who likes rain in their cuppa?!), and a heap of other crap to stick into it. Also just ordered the thieving grots (the little dude taking a dump will be sat inside) and the grot oiler, who will probably be stood at the back by the crane.

Some questions if anyone can answer:
1) How do you sculpt green stuff with any degree of accuracy?
2) Any ideas for other mek bits to attach?
3) Why oh why, Delilah?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am no GS wizzard but i will impart what i know. 
Yes GS can go off. Usually along the join between blue and yellow. Use a knife and cut this out and mix the remainder. Your GS will be far smoother. 
Use wet tools. Whatever you use to shape GS, be it finger, knife, sculpting tools, passing children's foreheads or anything else make sure it is wet and this will allow you to work the GS without it sticking to your implememt.
Layers. Don't build up gs too thick. Put it down in layers. If you need to bulk something out use a layer for the bulk and a second for the detail after the first has set. Trying to work detail into a thick piece of gs will deform it from the shape you wanted.
Finally gs sets slowly use the early phase of curing to do the bulk shapes but as it hardens it holds detail better. Not something i have ever been able to use with the basic gs work i do but i hope it helps.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aha, *******, cheers pal  I'll have another crack with a thinner sculptable layer on weds when I'm next ruining models ;-) Makes sense, it was like trying to wrestle the blob into the correct shape! haha.

Cheers for your help man, +rep for your troubles!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

A fewthings to add: be patient, and willing to sculpt, sand/file and resculpt. Invest in good tools, gale force nine makes a good set of sculpting tools and micro files that aren't too expensive. unless you are texturing hair, a hobby knife will not do, and custom tools are usually only good for the job they were made for, and not too hot at other tasks.

Practice. A lot. It has taken me the last 13 years to get to where I am at, and I am just now getting good enough to charge others for my work. the work you have done needs some shaving with the sharpest hobby knife you have, a very thin layer at a time,until you have the green stuff smooth, then build it back slowly, focusing on the basic shape you want, use gubbins like cut sections of plastic rods or pin heads for rivets. the parchment and mug look good, but you might want to add a drop or two of elmer's glue to the handle where it meets the mug to smooth out the join.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Son of mortarion said:


> A fewthings to add: be patient, and willing to sculpt, sand/file and resculpt. Invest in good tools, gale force nine makes a good set of sculpting tools and micro files that aren't too expensive. unless you are texturing hair, a hobby knife will not do, and custom tools are usually only good for the job they were made for, and not too hot at other tasks.
> 
> Practice. A lot. It has taken me the last 13 years to get to where I am at, and I am just now getting good enough to charge others for my work. the work you have done needs some shaving with the sharpest hobby knife you have, a very thin layer at a time,until you have the green stuff smooth, then build it back slowly, focusing on the basic shape you want, use gubbins like cut sections of plastic rods or pin heads for rivets. the parchment and mug look good, but you might want to add a drop or two of elmer's glue to the handle where it meets the mug to smooth out the join.



*******, cheers pal  It's all good stuff I'll be attempting Wednesday but I'll have a proper crack at it then. Surprising how fiddly it is. Trying to make even basic shapes has given me admiration for even the most basic green stuffer, it's a pain in the ass when you don't know what you're doing! haha


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Old Gorka Morka metals are usually good for other Mek like things.
I got loads of things, including Spanners/Tools, Ladders, Armor Plating and Vehicle Tracks from it, from Ebay. Its usually a good source.

SGMAlice


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love it... Makes me think of the Mecks in "Ere we Go" + Rep


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Here's two of the crane at the back. Thanks to the tips on greenstuffing ok, after it's dried I've trimmed it with a stanley knife and will be filing it smooth when I get home this evening.

















Next up, the Big Mek's cutting tool. A normal saw is no good for a mek of his mettle, so one Killa Kan arm later and he can saw through even the toughest metals. The Greenstuff holding it in place will be filed and shaved (oo-er) tonight so that it resembles the ball joint and fitting it is meant to represent. If not, I'll rip it off and start again 

















Last but not least, the desk where it will fit in the back of the wagon. The cup handle isn't sorted yet, was just testing for size and fit, but it will be this eve.









Will be piddling round with ideas for the automated sponsons tonight, so expect lots of swearing and bad designs.

I was also thinking of putting a window box on the side of it, possibly with some sort of crazy plants, or an ork alternative of plants I've just thought of... anyone fancy a window box?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

No takers on the window box? Nuts to you then, I'm making one anyway.

Filed down a little, and trimmed to give it some square edges, seems to have done some good to it which is nice, may file a little more to smooth it off, OR paint it buckled and battered.









On top of the wriggly tin roof, and tied down with the inside wire from headphone cables (rolled over by my desk chair once too often), are two barrels, far enough away from the turret that it can still rotate as it needs to.

















Side view of the back left side:









One of the Imperial Sector lamps on the back of the truck. Glued on there so I can still remove the upper part of the BW. Sits flush with the roof.









Rear view of the BW with the bike on the crane. Bit of a shit pic sorry. The rear end of the bike is tied onto a little, uhm, winged skull thing from the Imp Sect too:









Roof View so far:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love all the additions you have made so far! Looking great and very creative:good:! I am not sure about the window box though.... seems to..... domestic for an Ork. Have a go and we'll see what it looks like.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A little more work done tonight

First up, is the windowbox I'm toying with, using a few heads and arms from the cheap as chips zombies from wargames factory, the flowerbed has been populated. Still not sure yet, my thoughts beoing to paint the body parts bright and gaudy to make them have the colour of a normal flowerbed. Still in two minds, I'm not going to glue it until it's painted and I have a few comments about it.









A crap pic of the basic automatic sponson. The glowing silverbit is the top of an ork head with his bionic eye lined up with the crosshairs. I'll be adding tubing from the gerrycan at the back to the head, and from the head to the rear of the gun. Can be seen better on the other one below it  Greenstuff hasn't set yet for trimming and shaving 

























It's a less blurry shot of the bike hung up. It's worked well. Going to redo the rope around the back wheel again,, that was just the trial run, but it leaves it hanging out the way of the door.









The desk. Rhino headlamp on the wall, knife stuck into the desktop, just need to tweak the mug and I'll be happy with that!









Last but not least, the grandfather clock, the grot shitting in a helmet, and a firebucket with sand in it (you know something will catch fire sooner or later!). This side is eventually going to be a heap of cogs, weapons, you name it 









Anyone have any pointers, ideas, c&c?


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

Wouldn't an enterprising Ork have nabbed that bike by now !


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

With a Kill Ratio my Big Mek has so far, No one in their right mind would go for it ;-)

Besides, there's no handlebars/etc ;-)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> Besides, there's no handlebars/etc ;-)


Not sure that would put off any 'Enterprising', or BIG enough, Ork 

Getting better with each update.
Will say one thing though: Try not to put too much more on or its going to look crowded and that would spoil an excellent model.
Other than that its looking good.

Looking forward to seeing it painted 

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Grins! Can't wait to see this thing painted.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Speaking of painted, anyone know of anywhere I can get a pic of an Evil Sunz paint job? It's a stolen BW ;-)


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Getting better with each update.
> Will say one thing though: Try not to put too much more on or its going to look crowded and that would spoil an excellent model. Other than that its looking good.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it painted
> ...


I agree with SGMAlice. Great work. The desk is my favorite.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Finally the paint work has begun on what should be a beast of a battlewagon when it's finished. One thing that annoys me mightily is that I can't get behind the wheels and tracks to paint behind them. So in an awesome disply of anal retentiveness I'll be cutting them off later and painting them seperately.


























As this is a stolen evil sunz one, it's going to be getting a rough ES paint job, followed by a better/rough Deff Skullz paint job over the top (much like the looted wagon on the Waaaagh Grins project log which was painted Dark Angels colours before being overpainted.

That's the start of it then, base coated mechrite red.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Unable to paint the full thing with the wheels attached I did the only thing I could think of, parked it up in the city centre. Sure enough, two hours later the wheels were gone. All mechrite red now added.


















All Blood red now added. I can thankfully start painting the thing in deffskulls colours tomorrow :-D woop woop!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Had these added for another thread, and one that didn't upload proper for that thread. Either way, it's some shots of the looted wagon on page 1:









































This is a shot of the bog mek with his Shokk Attack Gunn (all silver and undercoated on the bottom right) and his small horde of walkers:









And last but not least, his Battlewagon which is still ongoing. The blue over the read is to show the grot painters doing a half arsed job, as well as leaving some, so that when the wear and tear on the pannels is done, the red will show when the silver and metal has been added:

































The underside is being left red, except for any nooks where it would be easy to reach. Behind the tracks will be left red, then have dirt and rust added.

Annoyingly I'm now in work, where the two days of christmas tunes has now been replaced by a morning of Kylie and Jason and Steps so far... Urge to kill rising...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've started to paint this in stages after realising last night, that it's too big to blutack to something and paint it all, so I'm doing the front, then one side of the rear, then the other side, that way it can be varnished and protected from my blundering paint destroying hands.


























So far the Vajello flat brown has gone on for the first bit of rust, and all the base coating is done. I'm pretty happy with it so far!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great Grins! The battle damage and weathering are really looking superb. When you gonna start on that Stompa?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Haha! Not to sure man, I figure if I start that I'll be painting it for about a year! :grin:

Don't no whether to paint all the normal boyz and stuff first, or go for all the mechs, vehicles, etc. Looking forward to crimbo morning, r kid has got me the FW ork halftrakk to add to the growing number of vehicles. Got the ork flakk gun waiting to be mounted on it 

After the Battlewaggon, what do you want to see next?

Deff Dredd
1 old metal deff dredd (still in bitz)
3 Killa Kans
2 metal killa kans (still in bitz)
runt bot
stompa
big mek with kff
big mek with shokk attack
Wierdboy (needs converting as pieces missing
3 meganobz (one needs converting)
big mek's batlle wagon
boyz (will be painting in tens as a mob of 30 will sink me into a non-painting depression around 70 of them)
grots (same again)
5 x Gitz
7 x burnas
7 x lootas with mek and kmb
13 stormboyz
1 bomb squig
three bikes (need undercoating)
wartrakk (modded)
trukk
half trakk + flakk gun
4 x kommandos
4 x nobz
gobbo zzap gun and crew (unbuilt and unpainted).

That's the list so far I think, I'll let folk decide and go with that. It's all got to be done one day... *sigh* (not going to mention the amount of flames of war that needs painting... or scenery... or stand alone minis... gaaargh!).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would go for either one of the Meks or one of the new Deff Dreads personally. I jsut love those models.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'm game for the SAG Mek, just because he's got such a good record  I'll have to find the little snotling being sucked into it too... he's gone awol...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

So far, Weathering all finished on the main cab. The Lamp, Claw and teh liquid from the gerry can will be sorted over the coming days!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Righty, am hitting the hay with one thought. I've done a shedload on the BW tonight, but I'm unsure whether anyone really gives two hoots whether its a wip pic or the finished article?

Anyone actually want to see any in progress pics or shall I just put up the finished mini's/vehicles? Save me the time uploading and posting them if no ones arsed with the wip pics :grin:

Remain typically silent if you just want the finished article, and I'll sort out the finished wagon pics in a week or two (or three... depends on time)! :wink:

Grins
x


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Grins, personally I love to see the works in progress. I love watching the plain plastic/metal turning into the finished project. That being said I understand the time it takes to take WIP pictures and get them posted up. If you have the time to post them, I will take the time to comment and critique. If you don't I still like to see the finished product. 

To the product.... The BW is looking good. I like the weathering, and it continues to come together with every update. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

*******, I'll paint some up after the visit to the rents. Reckon I'll have it finished by maybe mid week next week, possibly the weekend if I hermit a bit...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Tracks:









Left side:









Rear View:









Inside Left:









Inside Centre:









Inside Right:









Ladder:









Right Side:









Left Side:









At the moment this is the main bulk painted. A lot of the details still have to be added to it, metallic bits, scrapes, brass and weathering on the ladders, the wraps on the hand rails by the door, tanks on the side, claw on top, circular saw (blade removed atm) and the lamps.

Thinking of trying to do an Ultramarines badge on the grandfather clock face, like the 'clock of the film' type efforts, but on a grand scale.

For the lamps, does anyone know of anywhere I can find a decent method of internal lighting? I want to give them the effect of glowing/shining. Time for a chill, my eyes are goosed from five hours painting! haha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the tracks! dirty and gritty! Good stuff. All I can suggest for internal lighting is some really small LED lights.... Never really experimented with that sort of things personally.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Bah. crappy description from myself, I meant the painting style where it makes things look all glowy


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

AAHHHHHHH.... OSL. I got ya. I believe there is a tutorial but for the most part you just use very thin layers and glaze the surrounding areas in the colors appropriate for the glow. Never had much luck with it myself, but then again I have never really forced myself to sit down and perfect it. You can also use drybrushing as I did on my lava bases for my daemons. Take a look at my Plog if you are interested.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Picture orientation fail... The front:









Front Right:









Left Side:









Top, ish:









Rear ish:









I thought I'd finished this part, but, I've spotted a few bits when varnishing:
1, rear ladder to get in the back
2, Clock needs highlights and details
3, Blades of the Klaw need metallic highlights
4, Possibly glow from the lamps
5, Touch up the black on the wheels, some blue paint on one of them
6, A few bits on the Circular saw
7, liquid from the gerry can.

Happy so far!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Desk's all finished bar the varnish which is still drying in the mug. Should... should, look like a thin brew when it's finished... in theory...
Front:









Back:









Fitted into the Battlewagon:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy! Again I really like the the weathering and rust effects and the lamp on the front of the battle wagon looks ace! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Finally got to post these up. Seems the other half deemed fit to make us watch missing sarah marshall (usually soppy drivel), slightly redeemed by night cops afterwards... Something immensely satisfying seeing some drunken penis being pepper sprayed in the face!

Anyhow:

Front so far, the ram has been painted and fitted, the flash has made it look brighter than it is though, need to take another pic:









Side on with the ram:









The side mounted big shootas with ork heads fitted: 









Still debating on the big shootas at the moment. They need a fair bit of work on the back end of them, so still mulling on how to finish them. 

Got the turret and the rest of the gubbins to do so plenty of time for that! Any C&C or ideas welcome.

Cheers for the comments Midge!


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

nice work on your conversions, but your painting need a lot of work. Maybe it is enough for you, and in that case it is enough for me too. But if you want to make you models look nice and realistic, you should do much more work on you models.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

ogyon said:


> nice work on your conversions, but your painting need a lot of work. Maybe it is enough for you, and in that case it is enough for me too. But if you want to make you models look nice and realistic, you should do much more work on you models.


In what way man? The AoBR stuff was the first orks painted in about 20 years like, or do you mean other stuff?

Can you be little more specific?



ogyon said:


> Maybe it is enough for you, and in that case it is enough for me too


 - that's simply a kick in the nuts, followed by patronisation.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The rust looks great but to me there almost seems to be to much of it, that and there is just something missing from it, maybe a definition line, something and I just can not place my finger on it. I will admit it might be the light washing it out a bit as well, sometimes its hard to judge over pictures.

The big thing I see, that I will complain about, because it ruins models. the mold lines! I see quite a few in the pics that I looked at and they are very distracting.

Where the blue is not rusted you need to do a bit of highlighting, ince again tho, that could be because of the lighting.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> The rust looks great but to me there almost seems to be to much of it, that and there is just something missing from it, maybe a definition line, something and I just can not place my finger on it. I will admit it might be the light washing it out a bit as well, sometimes its hard to judge over pictures.
> 
> The big thing I see, that I will complain about, because it ruins models. the mold lines! I see quite a few in the pics that I looked at and they are very distracting.
> 
> Where the blue is not rusted you need to do a bit of highlighting, ince again tho, that could be because of the lighting.


Yeah, the photo's of the rust don't do it justice, need to get me a white light bulb as (have a look at the megadread pics for a grand example) it oranges everything out and seems to magnify the rust on it and make the whole thing look orage, which I swear it doesn't in reality!  

*Holds hands up* mold lines! haha, yeah I'm a complete arse for not taking care of them, and I'd probably say about 50% of my minis have a few visible if you look carefully... some just glare at you! Point taken, expect to see a lot less in the future (my mate has been cursing me for it for years...).

Again, I think the highlighting isn't showing up too well in the light (although I reckon I could do more here too). The fact my flat is dark as a cave in the daylight means we have no natural light pics... I'll try taking them on the windowledge and have a look... one tick...

Cheers for the advice though, mold lines will be gone on the next models, and I'll try and get the highlighting right for the next one (Big Mek with Shokk Attack Gun). 

*edit: on the megadread there needs highlights to seperate some over rusting on the arm, and some normal highlights on a a bit I'd missed on the barrel. A few more metallic drybrushes over the rust wouldn't go amiss. Looking a a lot of the army I can see what you mean, I think the only ones so far which don't have it is the stormboyz and badrukks mob. Wise words mate, I'll be adding some life to the rest of them...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

So far:


















Some eejit (me) failed to rotate the pic! /golfclap:

























A few bits left to do on it, the seat, bolts and spikes on the bike, the two nubbins on the side of the turret where the stikkbomb chukkas used to be... and still the ladder at the back.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

ogyon said:


> nice work on your conversions, but your painting need a lot of work. Maybe it is enough for you, and in that case it is enough for me too. But if you want to make you models look nice and realistic, you should do much more work on you models.


I really don't see what this guys problem is, yes there is a lack of highlighting on the blue but overall i think they look good, and the red is obviously for the red paintjob orks so love.
They kind of remind me of orks in the nineties with the bright bold colours.
So i'm going to give you rep, not just because of painting Hitlers (who cant differentiate between your and you, i'm dyslexic and i'm not that fucking mongy) but because i like your minis.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> They kind of remind me of orks in the nineties with the bright bold colours.


:grin: Nail on the head there! ;-) They look good when they're all chipped and scuffed, but why should beakies and panzies be the only ones allowed bright colours!

Cheers for the kind words I'm chuffed to bits with them like (and I can see a big improvement from the first ones (warboss and AoBR boyz/nobz) and the later ones (like badrukk and his pals)). With any luck they'll continue to improve!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I personally love everything you have done in this WIP  The Megga Dread is awesome and overall the painting is good , +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ogyon said:


> nice work on your conversions, but your painting need a lot of work. Maybe it is enough for you, and in that case it is enough for me too. But if you want to make you models look nice and realistic, you should do much more work on you models.


I completely disagree with you here and I am shocked that you would be so patronizing with your comments. 

I like where you are going with your stuff and I love the thematic style you are going with. Dont mind the painting Nazi, your stuff is looking great! :good: +rep


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Im a beliver in old school colours, Bright Bold and Garish, my Boyz are deliberatly un highlited on the skin, and painted Snot Green so they look the right colour that they used to back in the day,

Just because some people want an army that looks like it was painted by Da Vinci, Picaso always had a more orky point of view.

Good job so far.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words gents 

After a break of about three weeks without painting (amazing how much I missed it...) I've picked up Big Cog and started on him.

Not too much done on him at the moment, but it's still early days


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very colorful and very bold.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am a fan. It's funny because a few years ago 'White Dwarf' did a retrospective piece on 40k. I had always played Fantasy. The fluff about Rynn's world intrigued me, so I thought about painting up new army. I bought the Black Reach set expanded the space marine army--then I couldn't help but expand the Orks (which is turning into my favorite). Check out my painting logs on my signature and let me know what you think. Keep up the great work Grin!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Just discovered this log.

It is looking like a very characterful army. The mix of heavy rust and bright colours really captures Ork technology for me as oxidation does not affect it if they do not think it does.

I really like the Big Cog's face; a good mix of blocky colour and shading.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal! Big Cog is still a wip, I'm working on a few bits to take a short break from them (two year burn out! haha) but they will be returning, blowing a baneblade to bits with my stompa and a series of lucky rolls has renewed my faith in Gork and Mork (and Mindy?).


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Not a lot of Orks been painted for a while, and here's the reason why. I took a break from orks after two year burn out from painting them, so instead I've painted up another army (or I'm midway through them as we speak). So, say hello to bran redmaw's battlecompany so far. I have a scibor mini on the way to improve the wolf lord model I'm using for Bran, as the plazzy one doesn't do a wolf lord justice I don't think! 

Just going to use this thread to show them to save having multiples, I will be returning to teh orks soon enough 

Anyhow, still plenty to do, but here they are so far! Cheers! :biggrin:

Rhino side:








Droppod 1:








Wolf Guard:








Wolf Priest and Wolf Lord:








Wolf Priest:








Wolf Lord:








Iron Clad:








Venerable Dread:








Wolf Scouts (with bog-eyed leader):








1st Squad of Grey Hunters:








Still to do (got another drop pod, land raider and pred in boxes):








Skyclaws:








Rhino Front:









And in no way connected, an abaddon model I picked up last year and finally pulled my finger out to paint. Chuffed with the fiery effect on him,looks a hell of a lot better in the flesh mind! lol:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very smooth blue-grey.

My only niggle is the hair of the redhead looks too red to me; more dyed than natural.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

A good point there Dave, I'll try and ginger him up 

It's the first time at gingers so it'll take a few goes. Anyone have any good methods of red hair?

Cheers for the c&c


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Anyone have any good methods of red hair?


I use:

(1) Bestial Brown base-coat
(2) Paint along the hairs with an orange of choice
(3) Pick out some hairs with a Desert Yellow


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work on the Space Puppies Grins! Love the way the Ven Dread came out. Also niiiiiceee work on Abbadons armor. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal!

Hopefully some more wolves coming on tonight, got a squad of Grey Hunters part done, and some PA Wolf Guard base coated.

Plenty more where they come from. Got a shedload of wulfen bits en route too thanks to the kind gents in the 40k general forum


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good grins. I really like the mekboy's battlewagon, very characterful. Keep it up,
+rep


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well it's been a while, but I've finally managed to take a few pics of the last few bits I've been working on. I'll post up a few more when I get home tonight. First up:

A squad of Wolfguard in PA, a variety of weapons in there, but 5x TH and SS. They're actually a bit further along than this, but I'll update later!:









Next two are my Wolf Lord from Scibor, using him as Bran Redmaw ((replacing the other chap and also only until FW release him, then he'll probably become Wolf Guard!). As it is I don't really like any of the SW character models, so got this chap instead!:

















The Battle company so far, you can just about see stuff on the shelf below, which has a pred, drop pod, 3 more 10 man squads of grey hunters, a long fangs squad and a few stand alone minis:










I'll whack on a few of the other bits too, spent 40 minutes trimming the flash and dodgy moulding from some mithicast 'mark of the lycan' models before work today, decent mini's, but the casting is pretty hideous. Ones that will be good when they're painted 

And don't worry greenskins, there'll be a whole load of them over the next few months too :biggrin:

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back bud! Space puppies are looking good, especially the Wolf Lord Scibor Model. I am a huge fan of his sculpts and you paint job is really nice.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers pal, love the scibor's myself, I've got another on order which I'm looking forward to painting 

Here's a couple more for the album 

The brothers grim:








The Maddy Mobile:








Grey Hunters with Redmaw Standard:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Orky addition today. I've had the kits since last Christmas when R Kid was kind enough to buy me the Halftrakk, and I bought the flak kannon in anticipation of builging them. I've now started on them, and in a brief demonstration picture, I'll show y'all how they look together:










One thing I would like to state, is that the tracks on the halftrakk are a f*cking disgrace. Not only to the treads go several chage direction several times as they go round, but actually trying to get them to fit is stupid, as they're slightly too short. The tracks have been bodged, and will be having some sort of 'jolly addition' to keep them together...

Also perspective makes the FK look far bigger on the back than it actually is... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the combination of the two FW kits.

Very tempted to buy them based on this picture alone.

Are you going to be putting sides on the flatbed of leaving as is?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I've been mulling on whether or not to try and hinge them in some way like the... I think it was a WW2 German design, can't remember the type, just had a look on google but can't find it, basically the sides fold down so it can rotate fully.

If I can't work the hinge I may just keep the sides down and keep it like that. You get a few grot loaders and stuff so may need teh sides down so I have space for them.

The FK itself is stunning though, the gunner has a huge telescope going to his eye, typical crazy ork design! :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool bit of kit Grins!!! like the way it is shaping up!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait to see your new orky contraption done as usual grins!


----------

